# You know your diets working when....



## Jenny65 (Nov 10, 2022)

Your 29 year old son who hasnt seen you for a while, says "oh look at you, your tiny and picks you up!"  He is 6ft 2 but definitely wouldn't have been able to lift me before I lost weight.  He used to do the same to my mum, she was only 5ft 1 and when he was a teenager he would lift her up and move her to another room, she pretended to be cross, but it was done out of affection!  made me smile to know I am able to be lifted up too.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Nov 11, 2022)

You're really close to getting BMI under 25 too! I know it's a very crude measure but I have to admit it's nice seeing mine come down


----------



## zuludog (Nov 14, 2022)

On the other hand, you know you need to lose some weight when you're browsing round a shop and the assistant says -

I'm not sure if we have that style in a 2XL sir .......


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 14, 2022)

zuludog said:


> On the other hand, you know you need to lose some weight when you're browsing round a shop and the assistant says -
> 
> I'm not sure if we have that style in a 2XL sir .......


Or when you feel like you are making a good headway with your diet and the barman asks "should you be drinking when you are pregnant"


----------



## Jenny65 (Nov 15, 2022)

The other way I know its working is when my stomach is below the bath water level rather than sticking out   I noticed today how I can completely submerge in the warm water, makes a big difference and keeps me lovely and warm.  I just wish it wasnt a wobbly mess


----------

